# F15 35D owner - Def Fluid



## Wardman (Aug 27, 2011)

Hello All - is there only one tank on this car (not acitve and passive fills that I need to do)

Def warning came on, trying to fill on my own and seems easy as washer fluid from what i am reading. Is the a Def fluid check in the idrive too? To see how much to fill with?

Def the same as AdBlu? I also jsut bought a filler from a site, appears to attach right to the jugs and the Def reseviour on my X5

Thanks!


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardman said:


> Hello All - is there only one tank on this car (not acitve and passive fills that I need to do)
> 
> Def warning came on, trying to fill on my own and seems easy as washer fluid from what i am reading. Is the a Def fluid check in the idrive too? To see how much to fill with?
> 
> ...


There is no DEF level in iDrive but there should be.

I believe the X5 diesel only has one place to fill it and DEF is the same as AdBlue

Most of the time the thing overflows a little when filling up. Main thing is to have fresh DEF - not stuff lying around for a year or more. There is no reason one brand is any better than other brands - its a simple solution of water and urea.

Good driving!


----------



## Wardman (Aug 27, 2011)

Pierre Louis said:


> There is no DEF level in iDrive but there should be.
> 
> I believe the X5 diesel only has one place to fill it and DEF is the same as AdBlue
> 
> ...


Thanks - bought this too : Filling Hose for DEF (Adblue) European Cars.


----------



## Wardman (Aug 27, 2011)

Adapter worked great. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...n_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1#customerReviews

Question - there are two fills, driver side and passenger side. Do they each take the same amount? I put 2.5gal in the passenger side and 1.5gal in the driver side. But mostly because I missed the second fill cap :-( Warning light went off after 10 mins of driving.

Happy Easter!


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Wardman said:


> *
> Join Date: Aug 2011
> Posts: 457
> Mein Auto: 2015 X5 35d
> ...


E70 Passive tank 16.5 liters. Active tank 6.4 liters passenger side.


----------



## Wardman (Aug 27, 2011)

Doug Huffman said:


> E70 Passive tank 16.5 liters. Active tank 6.4 liters passenger side.


Thanks - F15 here, anyone have that detail? My experience says the reverse since passenger side took 2.5gal. Although if I am responding to a European car above, then it is correct since we sit opposite of most EMEA locations.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Wardman said:


> Thanks - F15 here, anyone have that detail? My experience says the reverse since passenger side took 2.5gal. Although if I am responding to a European car above, then it is correct since we sit opposite of most EMEA locations.


I believe that the DEF capacity design criterion is the same, sufficient DEF volume for replenishment at Oil Change Interval miles, 16,000 miles?

Depending on driving habit DEF usage rate is 2% - 6% fuel.


----------



## eugene89us (Sep 13, 2017)

I just refilled DEF on F15. Simply opened both on the driver side and passenger side. One is active and one is passive. Got a jug of BluePeak DEF and using the flimsy hose it comes with (which I am not a fan of), I filled both up to the top. Be careful, when you start hearing the sound that it is approaching filler neck, slow down as the DEF will need slower stream not to bet bogged down and splash out. DEF spills are a pain to clean. Mine never takes more than 2.5 gal total between oil changes. Since yours is showing refill request, yours is on the lower side and will likely require more. Don't buy more than you need as fluid may not keep for too long and start to crystallize. Once you empty a jug, if still not full, get another one.


----------



## Wardman (Aug 27, 2011)

eugene89us said:


> I just refilled DEF on F15. Simply opened both on the driver side and passenger side. One is active and one is passive. Got a jug of BluePeak DEF and using the flimsy hose it comes with (which I am not a fan of), I filled both up to the top. Be careful, when you start hearing the sound that it is approaching filler neck, slow down as the DEF will need slower stream not to bet bogged down and splash out. DEF spills are a pain to clean. Mine never takes more than 2.5 gal total between oil changes. Since yours is showing refill request, yours is on the lower side and will likely require more. Don't buy more than you need as fluid may not keep for too long and start to crystallize. Once you empty a jug, if still not full, get another one.


Thanks - you might like the adapter I referenced above


----------

